# Paint HM yellow marble



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

When I breed this is the dream fish for me!!! How does it look?

EDIT: Please note I don't understand these tail rays yet so they're off Lol.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice! If I ever seen one like that, I'll buy him for you. I'll make sure to look you up 10 years from now, it would probably take me that long to find one.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice betta haven't seen one like that tho.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen a plakat like that once... man he was BEAUTIFUL. Dream Betta here XD I'll probably lower my bar when I breed though.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah you could get those colorsby crossing yellow, orange X a blue betta yellow and orange are recessive to. red so eithier way its hard to get a true line of oranges or yellows without red starting to pop up every once in a while


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice drawing.


----------

